# Fly the flag at half-mast for Cap'n Crunch



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2011/03/09/6228655-capn-crunch-sails-into-obscurity?GT1=43001



> Cap'n Crunch sails into obscurity
> By Ryan MacClanathan
> 
> The Soggies have finally won: Cap'n Crunch is quietly sailing into retirement.
> ...


They can have my Crunch Berries when they pry them from my chubby dead fingers.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, how tragic! I grew up on Cap'n Crunch! 

Unfortunately, (or fortunately) I had to grow up and grow out of eating it being a responsible adult now.


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooo. Say it ain't so. I loved that cereal as a kid...when it wasn't making the roof of my mouth sore. You shall be missed cap'n


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Gotta stock up!  And when I have someone over for breakfast I'll have to decide if they're crunchworthy.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

It's ok for the president to smoke, but it's not ok for us to eat Cap'n Crunch. Typical! I really hate the current administrations "do as I say, not as I do" attitude. Yes, childhood obesity is a problem, and yes kids should eat healthier but whether or not they get to have sugary cereal should be for their parents to decide, not the government. And, as an adult, if I want to buy Cap'n Crunch & eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner, I should have the right to!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

originalgrissel said:


> It's ok for the president to smoke, but it's not ok for us to eat Cap'n Crunch. Typical! I really hate the current administrations "do as I say, not as I do" attitude. Yes, childhood obesity is a problem, and yes kids should eat healthier but whether or not they get to have sugary cereal should be for their parents to decide, not the government. And, as an adult, if I want to buy Cap'n Crunch & eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner, I should have the right to!


I'm very confused by your statement here. The government did not force Pepsico to do anything, rather Pepsico is reacting to the government's recognition that childhood obesity is a problem and that kids should eat healthier by changing their marketing and reducing the amount of sugar in their cereal. No one is telling parents or adults what to do about anything. Seems like Pepsico is taking the initiative to improve their product. I don't believe anyone is condoning smoking either.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm very confused by your statement here. The government did not force Pepsico to do anything, rather Pepsico is reacting to the government's recognition that childhood obesity is a problem and that kids should eat healthier by changing their marketing and reducing the amount of sugar in their cereal. No one is telling parents or adults what to do about anything. Seems like Pepsico is taking the initiative to improve their product. I don't believe anyone is condoning smoking either.


Well, if kids would get off their collective butt (butts?), stop watching TV for 7 hours a day and get outdoors and play, obesity wouldn't be a problem. I grew op on Wheaties and brown sugar for breakfast and I wasn't over weight! But that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Well, if kids would get off their collective butt (butts?), stop watching TV for 7 hours a day and get outdoors and play, obesity wouldn't be a problem. I grew op on Wheaties and brown sugar for breakfast and I wasn't over weight! But that's just me.


I applaud this! What happened to going outside to play? Being a little more active won't hurt anybody.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Kids may be fatter today, but it has nothing to do with Cap'n Crunch. The Captain has been peddling his wares for almost 50 years, and yet, obesity has skyrocketed in only the last 10-20. While it's a multi-factorial problem, it's quite likely that the replacement of the much-maligned sugar with high fructose corn syrup in a majority of our packaged products has had a lot to do with the increase. Contrary to the corn syrup industry's propaganda, our bodies _do_ react differently to HFCS than to sugar, and researchers have now proven conclusively that that difference makes us more prone to gain weight than when eating sugar.

<medical jargon>
Specifically, fructose doesn't stimulate insulin release in proportion to the amount it increases your blood sugar, so eating foods sweetened with it causes high blood sugar. This, in turn, causes all kinds of problems, not the least of which is chronically elevated insulin levels (which rise well after meals to clean up the high BS mess), which then leads to insulin insensitivity and eventually, Type II diabetes, which is currently rising to epidemic proportions as well. Coincidence? Not.
</medical jargon>

For me personally, I still dig my plain Cap'n Crunch--eaten with my bare hands, straight out of the box.

--Maria


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

How sad. At least the old seadog had a long run.


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This just isn't right.

Of course, now I've got a serious craving for a bowl of Cap'n' Crunch!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I hate cereal killers!


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I'm standing on my desk.

"O Cap'n, my Cap'n."


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Total, utter shock and outrage.  How dare they!  My bones are made of Cap'n Crunch.  That was my mostest favoritist cereal as a child.  Tomorrow I will scour every grocery store in the county and buy every box on the shelf.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

originalgrissel said:


> It's ok for the president to smoke, but it's not ok for us to eat Cap'n Crunch. Typical! I really hate the current administrations "do as I say, not as I do" attitude. Yes, childhood obesity is a problem, and yes kids should eat healthier but whether or not they get to have sugary cereal should be for their parents to decide, not the government. And, as an adult, if I want to buy Cap'n Crunch & eat it for breakfast, lunch and dinner, I should have the right to!


Agreed.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I was in the store the other day and I noticed they were selling 'Just Berries', which are Crunch Berries without the Cap'n Crunch.

Damn lazy kids these days.  In my day we had to save the Crunch Berries for last to have just berries.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I hate cereal killers!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Keith Blenman said:


> I'm standing on my desk.
> 
> "O Cap'n, my Cap'n."


Listen....I think I hear Walt Whitman rolling over in his grave (and Robin Williams is rolling on the floor).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This was indeed my favorite cereal when I was a kid, but other than an occasionally guiltily-snatched box, I haven't eaten it since my teen years.  I haven't made a ton of good choices for my health, but skipping out on Cap'n Crunch was one that I successfully accomplished for the most part.  Even though I'm eschewing him, I'm sad to see the Cap'n and the Guppy sail away.  I've gotta go pat Seadog on the head one more time....


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe we can fill the gap with Quisp and Quake.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Gotta stock up! And when I have someone over for breakfast I'll have to decide if they're crunchworthy.


Don't make me open up a Captain fallout shelter.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

WooHoo...They's still gonna make it...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

i just had to go downstairs and fix myself a bowl....(with a spoonful of benefiber)


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> i just had to go downstairs and fix myself a bowl....(with a spoonful of benefiber)


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.chex.com/recipes/RecipeView.aspx?RecipeId=36223&CategoryId=342

I make my own. Or at least, I THINK it tastes like the Capt. Crunch that I remember....it's been decades since I've been back home, and that cereal was never sold in France.

I adapt this recipe from Chex cereals....which are also not sold over here.....I use cubes of dried, leftover baguette in place of Chex. It's crunchy in milk, sweet, delicious, easy to make, and stores well.

In fact, any of these recipes from Chex can be deliciously made using dried bread in place of cereal (sorry, Chex).

9 cups little dried breadcubes
2	egg whites
2	tablespoons orange juice 
1	cup sugar
1	teaspoon ground cinnamon

1.	Heat oven to 300°F. Spray with cooking spray or grease 15x10x1-inch pan (I use waxed paper).
2.	Place the breadcubes into very large bowl. In small bowl, beat egg whites, orange juice, sugar and cinnamon with wire whisk or hand beater until very foamy. Pour over cereal mixture, stirring until evenly coated. Spread in pan.
3.	Bake 45 to 50 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes, until light brown and crisp. Cool completely, about 1 hour. Store in airtight container.

(Change the flavor just a bit by using apple pie spice instead of the cinnamon.
The baked-on egg white and sugar mixture creates a unique crispy coating on the cereals)


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I'm very confused by your statement here. The government did not force Pepsico to do anything, rather Pepsico is reacting to the government's recognition that childhood obesity is a problem and that kids should eat healthier by changing their marketing and reducing the amount of sugar in their cereal. No one is telling parents or adults what to do about anything. Seems like Pepsico is taking the initiative to improve their product. I don't believe anyone is condoning smoking either.


Ditto. And in fact, the way I read the OP, this is purely a _marketing_ decision. It doesn't say anything about Pepsico stopping making Cap'n Crunch -- they're just going to stop actively marketing it, which I applaud. That puts the decision MORE in the parents' hands, without making parents have to fight against the slick marketing that our kids are bombarded with.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

swolf said:


> I was in the store the other day and I noticed they were selling 'Just Berries', which are Crunch Berries without the Cap'n Crunch.
> 
> d*mn lazy kids these days. In my day we had to save the Crunch Berries for last to have just berries.


I thought I was the only one who ate all the yellow crunchies first and saved the berries for last. Now you can just buy them alone? Wow.

I remember when I was a kid, they introduced a variation of Cap'n Crunch based on his evil pirate nemesis. I really liked that flavor, then they just stopped making it.










I'm not sure if this is it, but that's his pirate friend on the left.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I hate cereal killers!


LOL - very good Cindy!


----------

